# Séries télés Québécoises



## EtVlan (25 Février 2007)

On a parlé, dans un autre sujet, des séries Américaines.

(Desperates Housewifes, Nip & Tuck, Lost, CSI Miami, Prison Break)...

C'est bien beau, bien intéressant, mais les séries québécoises elles?

Séries Humour:
Un Gars, une fille
Le Cur à ses raisons
Les bougons

Séries Policières:
Omertà (3 saisons)
Le Négociateur
Un homme mort

Autres séries:
Grande Ourse
Lance et Compte

Captez-vous les signaux des stations de télévision Québécoises?
(Nous ici, nous sommes limités à TV5...)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Ça doit pas être plus naze que Plus Belle La Vie.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Février 2007)

Je viens de mater un extrait d'Un gars un fille en version québécoise, c'est vraiment pas mal (en plus, la fille est brune. :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Le problème ce n'est pas de savoir si c'est bien ou pas finalement mais où peut-on les regarder ?


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le problème ce n'est pas de savoir si c'est bien ou pas finalement mais où peut-on les regarder ?



 Ne connaissant même pas leurs existences, je naurais pas chercher ou pouvoir les visionner.

  En même temps, hors du Québec, les médias nen parles pas vraiment (et comme certains français on parfois du mal avec laccent et que les chaînes sont plutôt émasculé dans leurs programmations (Rendez moi Boomtown ! )


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Février 2007)

Oui, oui, je capte les signaux  

L'automne passé, j'ai apprécié cette télésérie: "Les hauts et les bas de la vie de Sophie Paquin".

Elle est brune en plus :love: Petit extrait rigolo.

http://www.spheremedia.ca/fr/productions/sophie_paquin.aspx

Il est assez difficile d'écouter les téléséries hors du Québec, à moins qu'elles ne soient vendues à TV5 ou bien, d'en acheter les DVDs, lorsqu'ils sont produits. Ça doit être la même chose en Europe?

---

Mais je comprends que l'accent et certaines tournures de phrases peuvent être difficiles à capter  

Une télésérie des plus courues par ici... "Les Bougons".  Difficile pour un Européen de comprendre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxVpnhqYj-I


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Février 2007)

Effectivement, faut être vachement concentré pour capter quelque chose !


----------



## EtVlan (25 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Effectivement, faut être vachement concentré pour capter quelque chose !



Concentré?

C'est réciproque pour nous aussi...


----------



## EtVlan (25 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le problème ce n'est pas de savoir si c'est bien ou pas finalement mais où peut-on les regarder ?



Sur satellite?

Il n'y a pas de distributeur qui offrent des chaines provenant de d'autres pays?

Ou vous êtes «enchaînés» à des distributeurs qui «décident» pour vous qu'elles chaines vous allez regarder???


----------



## EtVlan (25 Février 2007)

Petit extrait de la s&#233;rie &#171;Lance et Compte&#187;, elle date d'une bonne quinzaine d'ann&#233;es...

Lance et Compte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Concentr&#233;?
> 
> C'est r&#233;ciproque pour nous aussi...



Erreur.


----------



## EtVlan (25 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Erreur.



Ah oui?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2007)

Hé! Vous vous rappelez (Pour les plus vieux, of course  ) "Les Moineaux et les Pinçons"?... Pour qui était insomniaque ou à l'envers total, c'était une source inépuisable...
On a ri ; mais on a ri...


----------



## EtVlan (25 Février 2007)

Oh boy... Les moineau et les Pinson...

Tu va chercher ça loin...

L'histoire de deux familles (les Moineau, pas très riches, dont le père était chauffeur de taxi) et des Pinson (famille aisée)

Le fils de la famille Pinson tombe amoureux de la fille des Moineau...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2007)

Certes, mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me pisser dessus devant l'indigence de la chose et le côté tellement "exotique" des dialogues.... Merci mille fois, amis Québécois...  

Hmpffffff....


----------



## Chang (25 Février 2007)

> Il est assez difficile d'*écouter* les téléséries



:mouais:

c'est pour ca que j'aime bien le quebec, les expressions sont tellement differentes que les dialogues peuvent etre droles meme pour un sujet grave


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)

"Le c&#339;ur a ses raisons", c'est &#233;norme.
A voir absolument. 

Parodie des feux de l'amour, compl&#233;t&#233;ment d&#233;bile, surjou&#233;, exag&#233;r&#233;, c'est g&#233;nial.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Février 2007)

Je crois que tu tégare, cest « Les feux de lamour » que tu décris


----------



## EtVlan (26 Février 2007)

Le C&#339;ur a ses Raisons

Partie de Scrabble

Conversations t&#233;l&#233;phonique

Future femme de m&#233;decin


----------



## EtVlan (26 Février 2007)

On pourrait aussi parler de films Québécois:

C.R.A.Z.Y.

Les Invasions Barbares

Sans Elle

Congorama

Un dimanche à Kigali

L'audition


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)

Apr&#232;s, si c'est pour mettre des listes de trucs que t'as vu, sans explication, ni lien, ni rien, je sais pas si c'est over utile comme fil...


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Apr&#232;s, si c'est pour mettre des listes de trucs que t'as vu, sans explication, ni lien, ni rien, je sais pas si c'est over utile comme fil...


C'est pas pire que les fils ouvert par bobbynountchak


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2007)

C'est fou cette tendance &#224; dire ce qui faut ou pas


----------



## Chang (26 Février 2007)

> On pourrait aussi parler de films Québécois:



J'ai entendu parler de Bon Cop Bad Cop, c'est bien ca ou ca vole pas plus haut qu'un Eric & Ramzy* ?





* autant leur participations dans des films je trouve ca nul, autant (et je re-cadre in da series, yeaaah) je suis ultra fan de H


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est fou cette tendance &#224; dire ce qui faut ou pas


C'est pas "dire ce qu'il faut". Si je trouve qu'un truc est naze, je le dis, comme tout le monde.
Chacun fait ce qu'il veut apr&#232;s, mais en connaissance de cause au moins.


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai entendu parler de Bon Cop Bad Cop, c'est bien ca ou ca vole pas plus haut qu'un Eric & Ramzy* ?
> 
> La bande annonce est assez ordinaire:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexka (27 Février 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> "Hostie de criss de tabarnak de câlisse"


   J'adore :love:


Sinon il y a une mini série exclusivement sur internet qui fait un malheur en ce moment au Québec.
C'est les Têtes à claques

Je vous conseille celles qui sont notées avec 5 étoiles ou 4. Moins c'est bofbof.

Ces deux là sont assez compréhensibles: (à voir dans l'ordre)
Le pilote
Le pilote 2 

Celle ci est exelente, mais en pur Québécois incompréhensible pour une oreille non habituée   A essayer quand même  
Halloween


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

_Vanne a deux balles digne d'un Laurent Gerra de supermarch&#233; - j'efface._
_d&#233;sol&#233; amis quebecquois._


----------



## EtVlan (28 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Après, si c'est pour mettre des listes de trucs que t'as vu, sans explication, ni lien, ni rien, je sais pas si c'est over utile comme fil...



Bon, on s'énerve...

C.R.A.Z.Y pour les génériques.

C.R.A.Z.Y. c'est le récit d'un petit garçon puis d'un jeune homme pas comme les autres, qui va jusqu'à renier sa nature profonde pour ne pas perdre l'amour de son père. 

De 1960 à 1980, entouré de ses frères, de Pink Floyd et des Rolling Stones, entre les promenades en moto pour impressionner les filles, les pétards fumés en cachette, les petites et grandes disputes et, surtout, un père qu'il cherche désespérément à retrouver, Zac nous raconte son histoire. Dans la musique et la révolte, avec humour aussi, jusqu'à un voyage mystique à Jérusalem, « au bout de la terre » comme chantait son père, où peut-être si loin, réussira-t-il à le retrouver, enfin

Les Invasions Barbares pour le générique.

Début cinquantaine et divorcé, Rémy est à lhôpital. Son ex-femme Louise rappelle durgence leur fils Sébastien, qui fait une brillante carrière à Londres. Sébastien hésite  son père et lui nont plus rien à se dire depuis longtemps  puis finit par accepter. Il rentre à Montréal en compagnie de sa fiancée française. Dès son arrivée, Sébastien remue ciel et terre pour obtenir un diagnostic clair sur létat de santé de son père et adoucir les épreuves qui attendent Rémy. Il usera de son imagination, jouera de ses relations, bousculera le système de toutes les manières possibles et aura recours aux pots-de-vin pour procurer à son père de meilleures conditionset un peu de bonheur. Entre-temps, parents, amis et amantes affluent au chevet de Rémy pour lui offrir leur soutien ou régler leurs comptes et réfléchir à leur propre existence.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Bon, on s'énerve...



Bah nan, je m'énerve pas, je fais une remarque constructive.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

J'avais découvert y a presque 10 ans grâce à Couleur3 "les deux minutes du peuple", des ptis sketchs radiophoniques de François Pérusse, un Québekoi naturellement, je me rends pas compte de son succès par là-bas, mais par chez nous, c'est bien connu des auditeurs. 

Je vous conseil d'en écouter quelques uns, je pense pas que ça fait rire tout le monde, ça doit être comme les Robins des Bois, soit on aime soit on déteste. 

Y a un site pas compliqué à trouver avec des extraits, mais chez moi, le quicktime logo est affiché avec un point d'interrogation, je sais pas si ça fait chez vous la même chose, bref, je peux pas les écouter...


----------



## EtVlan (28 Février 2007)

Aurélie, moi aussi, j'ai un point d'interrogation sur mon logo QuickTime...

Les clips ont dû êtres efffacés...

Pas grave, j'ai tous ses albums chez moi (environ 5) et un DVD double...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Aurélie, moi aussi, j'ai un point d'interrogation sur mon logo QuickTime...
> 
> Les clips ont dû êtres efffacés...
> 
> Pas grave, j'ai tous ses albums chez moi (environ 5) et un DVD double...



rooooh! :rose: :jalouse:

Mais il est ultra connu cet humoriste au Québec ou il ne fait rire personne? Je me suis toujours demandé si c'était un humour québecoi qui ne faisait justement pas rire les Québekoikoi.


----------



## EtVlan (1 Mars 2007)

Oui bien sûr, il est Ultra connu.

Je le connais depuis plus de 10-15 ans, à ses début à la radio de Montréal CKOI 96,9 FM

Par la suite, il a changé de station, il a fait des petits «inserts»  à la télévision.

Maintenant, je crois qu'il est sur un projet du Cirque du Soleil à Las Vegas...

Ou bien il est sur une station radio en Belgique??


François Pérusse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Maintenant, je crois qu'il est sur un projet du Cirque du Soleil &#224; Las Vegas...
> 
> Ou bien il est sur une station radio en Belgique??



D'aucuns affirment l'avoir vu danser le kasatchok, &#224; moiti&#233; nu, dans un boui boui &#224; sous-mariniers de Mourmansk... Toujours est-il que l'on se perd en conjectures...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2007)

Je me suis demand&#233; si c'&#233;tait pas lui qui fait les pubs orangina en France, celles ou on voit de bouteilles faire la dans de la pluie.

En tout cas c'est le m&#234;me traitement de la voix.


----------



## EtVlan (1 Mars 2007)

François Pérusse est bel et bien en Belgique...

Mint FM


----------



## iLight (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je me suis demandé si c'était pas lui qui fait les pubs orangina en France, celles ou on voit de bouteilles faire la dans de la pluie.
> 
> En tout cas c'est le même traitement de la voix.



Oui oui c'est bien lui !  

Ici, en bas completement

Et ici pour voir les pubs

Il fait également des mini bulletin de nouvelles tv (humoristiques biensur ..)

Et ici pour en écouter quelques uns (format wmv ....   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

Comment j'ai l'oreille, chuis trop fort.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mars 2007)

une serie geniale diffusée sur tv5 c'est CIAO BELLA , serie quebecoise donc , qui parle d'une famille italienne dans le quartier de la "petite italie " à montréal je crois ... humour, rythme, imagination, un régal!!!     
totale admiration pour ce programme!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iLight (3 Mars 2007)

je suis étonné que personne ne parle du Banquier ... :rateau: :rateau:   

(pour infos, version québécoise de "deal or no deal" , pas vraiment beaucoup de chance que ce soit diffusé chez vous un jour, mais ne pleurer pas, c'est une bonne chose :rateau:  )


----------



## EtVlan (3 Mars 2007)

*Le Banquier*?

Ce n'est pas une série télévisée, ce n'est qu'un jeu.


----------



## EtVlan (3 Mars 2007)

iLight a dit:


> ... pas vraiment beaucoup de chance que ce soit diffusé chez vous un jour, mais ne pleurer pas, c'est une bonne chose :rateau:  )



Deal or No Deal joue dans plusieurs pays européens...


----------



## iLight (3 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Deal or No Deal joue dans plusieurs pays europ&#233;ens...



oui, &#231;a je sais, je parlais de notre adaptation ...

C'est vrai par contre que ce n'est pas vraiment une s&#233;rie .... j'avais vu plus large, au sens "&#233;mission" ... d&#233;soler .. 

edit : 

une liste des s&#233;ries t&#233;l&#233; qu&#233;becoises
et aussi 
une liste des s&#233;ries qu'on a import&#233;/adapt&#233; et juste a la suite la liste de celles qu'on a export&#233;
(biensur, il y a dans ces listes des vielles s&#233;ries qu'y ne tourne plus .... domage qu'ils n'ait pas mit la p&#233;riode de diffusion, par contre c'est probablement trouvable sur IMDB )

P.S : on voit donc que "un gars une fille" &#224; &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s tr&#232;s populaire et tr&#232;s important du cot&#233; des exportations.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Mars 2007)

> Derni&#232;re modification par iLight Aujourd'hui &#224; 08h45. Motif: ajout de la partie en dessous de "edit" ...... :-




Sans blague?
C'est bien foutu ton truc h&#233;! 
Ca a l'air tout b&#234;te comme &#231;a, mais "il fallait y penser".


----------



## iLight (3 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sans blague?
> C'est bien foutu ton truc hé!
> Ca a l'air tout bête comme ça, mais "il fallait y penser".



  

c'est fou comme je suis brillant , hein ! 

non mais cete case "motif d'édition" me regardais avec des yeux méchant, j'ai donc pas oser ne rien écrire :rateau:  , en meme temps, si j'énumérais tous les ajout, vous seriez encore tous la a les lire .... donc ..


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Mars 2007)

"Patines-tu la roulette?"


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> "Patines-tu la roulette?"



Aurélie, je ne connais pas cette expression. Mais si elle existe au Québec, on dirait: "Tu patines-tu la roulette"?

En fait, ça doit être "Tu fais-tu du patin à roulette? 

Dans quelle télésérie?


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Mars 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Aurélie, je ne connais pas cette expression. Mais si elle existe au Québec, on dirait: "Tu patines-tu la roulette"?
> 
> En fait, ça doit être "Tu fais-tu du patin à roulette?
> 
> Dans quelle télésérie?



ah voilà! C'était dans le film C.R.A.Z.Y. vu hier soir. Mais l'accent est tellement terrible et tellement drole que j'arrivais pas à déterminer l'expression correcte. C'est encore plus génial le "tu patines-tu la roulette", dans le film il le dit en plus super vite! Mouahahah! 

Je conseille le film d'aiileurs à celles/ceux qui l'ont pas encore vu!


----------



## EtVlan (6 Mars 2007)

Patiner la roulette...

Tout dépend dans qu'elle circonstance cette expression est citée...

(Selon moi, elle est sexuelle, mais bon...)


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Patiner la roulette...
> 
> Tout dépend dans qu'elle circonstance cette expression est citée...
> 
> (Selon moi, elle est sexuelle, mais bon...)



bon si tu veux...


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mars 2007)

Je sais que ça nà rien avoir avec le Québec,  mais en ce moment je suis un peu la série canadienne ReGenesis sur Arté qui nest vraiment pas mal du tout. 



Très bonne idée de programmation de cette petite chaîne ma fois bien sympathique (souvent les VO sont disponibles.)


----------



## Chang (6 Mars 2007)

_Vu Bon Cop Bad Cop hier, bon moment, ca vaut le coup de le voir ... 
_


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je sais que ça nà rien avoir avec le Québec,  mais en ce moment je suis un peu la série canadienne ReGenesis sur Arté qui nest vraiment pas mal du tout. :



En effet, une série canadienne a autant de rapport à une série québécoise qu'une française avec une italienne  Une des plus grandes différences (à part la langue, quoique elle en fasse partie) est justement la culture. 

T'es chanceux d'avoir trouvé une bonne série canadienne, ça l'air assez bien fait (vu sur le net).  

Ici, ça a beaucoup été critiqué, parce que ça été doublé en France. Une série produite avec des fonds canadiens (donc, 1/4 de notre argent québécois) qui s'en va donner de l'argent aux européens pour doubler des canadiens francophones... Déjà que nos artistes trouvent difficilement du boulot. Enfin... autre débat.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mars 2007)

Les doublages en langue française sont pas fait au Québec pour vous?

Et puis, pour les bilingues que vous êtes là-bas, ça fait pas un peu bizarre le doublage des séries/films en langue anglaise? (déjà que pour moi en France, ça fait bizarre...)


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mars 2007)

Non, pas obligatoirement (pour le doublage). Si  mes  souvenirs sont bons, il y a une entente entre la France et le Québec, au sujet des quotas des contrats de doublage. Et tu ne le sais peut-être pas (parce que tu ne t'en es pas rendu compte), mais de nombreux films américains et étrangers doublés en français sont fait par des Québécois. Engagés "sans accent"   

Nous ne sommes pas tous bilingues, et on tiens à être servis en français. Je suis bilingue et je préfère écouter une film en français. De plus, il y a une loi qui oblige aux films anglophone et étrangers d'être doublés en français avant d'être mis sur le marché. Le film doit sortir impérativement en français, dans la province (en salle et en DVD).


----------



## Nexka (7 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Les doublages en langue française sont pas fait au Québec pour vous?
> 
> Et puis, pour les bilingues que vous êtes là-bas, ça fait pas un peu bizarre le doublage des séries/films en langue anglaise? (déjà que pour moi en France, ça fait bizarre...)




En fait au Québéc au cinéma, les films anglophones, tu peux les voir soit en Anglais non sous-titrés, soit en doublé en Français "international" (sans accent) :hein: 

Mais pour la plus part des longs métrages, il y a une version doublée par des Québécois pour le Québéc, et une version doublée par des Français pour la France.  D'ailleur c'est marrant de voir les petites différences entre les deux doublages  

Par contre il me semble que toutes les séries américaines ou anglophones sont doublées par des Français de France. Se sont les mêmes voix.


----------



## Paimon (7 Mars 2007)

En parlant de notre Fran&#231;ois P&#233;russe, je peux dire que c'est lui qui fait aussi les voix audio de la s&#233;rie "Le Donjon de Naheulbeuk", donc que nous pouvons les trouv&#233;es sur YouTube. Mais en France, y'a bel et bien un loi qui interdit les films qui ont &#233;t&#233; traduit &#224; la qu&#233;bcoise, donc c'est chien un peu. Et maintenant les Am&#233;ricains vont vouloir que ce soit juste traduit en France pour les futurs films anglais, car pour les acteurs ou producteurs, sa leurs co&#251;te ch&#232;re.


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2007)

En effet, voici, trouvé sur le site www.doublage.qc.ca:



> Est-ce que les films qui sont doublés au Québec pour la sortie nord-américaine sont redoublés en France lorsqu'ils prennent l'affiche là-bas?
> 
> Oui. À la fin de la Seconde guerre mondiale, la France s'est dotée d'un décret (amendé dans les années 90 pour y inclure les pays de la Communauté européenne) obligeant les distributeurs de films à faire doubler leurs oeuvres en sol français s'ils désirent obtenir un visa d'exploitation. Autrement dit, tout doublage réalisé à l'extérieur du territoire européen n'a pas le droit de prendre l'affiche dans les salles de cinéma.



Ce n'est pas le cas au Qc...


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mars 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas tous bilingues, et on tiens à être servis en français.


 Ca cest quelque chose que je ne savais pas. Je pensais que tous était bilingue de naissance ou du moins, apprenaient langlais dès lentré à lécole.  



Nexka a dit:


> Par contre il me semble que toutes les séries américaines ou anglophones sont doublées par des Français de France. Se sont les mêmes voix.



Vous n'avez pas accès au diffusion US des séries?

(je sais je pose beaucoup de questions idiotes...:rose: )


----------



## EtVlan (7 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je pensais que tous &#233;tait bilingue de naissance



?? Na&#238;tre bilingue?... est bonne celle l&#224;...

J'imagine que l'on nait sans aucune langue et on apprend celle que l'on entend.

Prend un b&#233;b&#233; chinois qui se fait adopter &#224; sa naissance, c'est pas les parents qui doivent prendre des cours de chinois... ;-)))




G2LOQ a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas acc&#232;s au diffusion US des s&#233;ries?



Et oui, nous avons quelques canaux US, quelques s&#233;ries US.

Mais ici au Qu&#233;bec, nous avons nos propres s&#233;ries et toutes les s&#233;ries US sont traduites en fran&#231;ais.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> ?? Naître bilingue?... est bonne celle là...
> 
> J'imagine que l'on nait sans aucune langue et on apprend celle que l'on entend.
> 
> Prend un bébé chinois qui se fait adopter à sa naissance, c'est pas les parents qui doivent prendre des cours de chinois... ;-)))


 Jentendais par là, quau Canada, il y a deux langues officielles donc je pensais bêtement que tout le monde parlait naturellement ces deux langues.



> Et oui, nous avons quelques canaux US, quelques séries US.
> 
> Mais ici au Québec, nous avons nos propres séries et toutes les séries US sont traduites en français.


Merci pour ces précisions. Le Canada et à fortiori le Québec, c'est pas les USA.


----------



## iLight (7 Mars 2007)

Paimon a dit:


> En parlant de notre François Pérusse, je peux dire que c'est lui qui fait aussi les voix audio de la série "Le Donjon de Naheulbeuk", donc que nous pouvons les trouvées sur YouTube.
> 
> .....




heu .... pas sur là  :mouais:  .... t'as lu les infos sur le site du donjon de naheulbeuk ?? enfin, c'est pas les memes voix du tout non plus ... donc ...


----------



## iLight (7 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Mais ici au Québec, nous avons nos propres séries et toutes les séries US sont traduites en français.



précision, les séries US qui sont diffusés sur des chaines québecoise sont traduite ... (je pense a CSI : NY sur TQS, Grey's anatomy sur SRC ... )


----------



## hibiscus (7 Mars 2007)

Personne ne parle de Bob?? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPGgOUIDn4


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2007)

hibiscus a dit:


> Personne ne parle de Bob??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPGgOUIDn4



J'avoue que si je l'avais pas vu un jour dans ma vie, j'aurais manqué quelques grosses larmes de rire très grasses  Merci Hibis, pour ce moment de pure hilarité.


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un sait-il ce que devient la jolie Marie-Neige Châtelain ?  :love:


----------



## EtVlan (14 Mars 2007)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il ce que devient la jolie Marie-Neige Châtelain ?  :love:



Elle a fondu?  

Non... je ne la connais pas. Elle a déjà participé à plusieurs spectacles, mais c'est tout ce que je sais...

Marie-Neige, son espace Web


----------



## EtVlan (14 Mars 2007)

Un petit spécial pour les amateurs de Bob Gratton...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Un petit spécial pour les amateurs de Bob Gratton...



 
(Le plus marrant, ce que ne je m'attendais pas à ce que les filles aient cet accent... :rateau: )


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> (Le plus marrant, ce que ne je m'attendais pas à ce que les filles aient cet accent... :rateau: )



Ca coupe tout de suite l'envie...hein? c'est marrant ca?


----------

